# Username changed!!



## Hotzdevil (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm not quite sure if this would be considered as bug, if it isn't then i sincerely apologise.. Well i was on juts a while ago and while i was in the process of replying to a thread (espen's thread http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=181274) i realised that when i pressed the send button my username had changed to King Zargo, I'm not quite sure how this happened but i was quickly assured that it happens but very rarely so i don't have to worry..


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 23, 2009)

Sounds like you logged in as him, its been known to happen once in a while. Its a session ID bug or something like that. People have even logged in and posted as me a couple of times.


----------



## zuron7 (Sep 24, 2009)

It's just a bug that keep's happening quite often.


----------



## Hotzdevil (Sep 24, 2009)

well if that's not something unheard of then its ok..


----------



## Maz7006 (Sep 24, 2009)

yeah don't worry about it

its a known problem.


----------



## kukuruza (Sep 28, 2009)

Its a session ID bug or something like that. People have even logged in and posted as me a couple of times.


----------



## B-Blue (Sep 28, 2009)

Its a session ID bug or something like that. People have even logged in and posted as me a couple of times.


----------



## playallday (Sep 28, 2009)

Never happened to me.  Don't know why...


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 28, 2009)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> Its a session ID bug or something like that. People have even logged in and posted as me a couple of times.


Makes sense.....


----------



## Primenay13 (Sep 29, 2009)

Its happened to me a couple times. I hope they can fix this.


----------



## dice (Sep 29, 2009)

We're aware of the seriousness of this case, it's currently being looked at.


----------



## jan777 (Sep 29, 2009)

wish it happens to me...lol


----------



## Hotzdevil (Sep 30, 2009)

i have a question did what i talk about just happen even in this post with B-Blue and kukuruza coz they both seemed to have typed the exact same words..


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 30, 2009)

Hotzdevil said:
			
		

> i have a question did what i talk about just happen even in this post with B-Blue and kukuruza coz they both seemed to have typed the exact same words..


B-Blue is a joker.
So expect some shit like that.


----------



## Costello (Sep 30, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Hotzdevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you're right, it's a joke from b-blue. 
confirmed by IP addresses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





the problem *should* be solved now.


----------



## Hotzdevil (Sep 30, 2009)

damn so he pulled a fast one on me..


----------



## DarkCrudus (Oct 1, 2009)

hmm.. i noticed that this was said 3x, the exact same way

"Its a session ID bug or something like that. People have even logged in and posted as me a couple of times."

only the 1st person to say it said stuff before that..


----------



## Slyde1052 (Oct 8, 2009)

Not trying to impose, but it's not fixed.

It just happened to me, I'm actually BakuFunn.
I clicked Login, and it just told me that I was this user.

But I hope this bug is fixed soon. How did I log in as this person anyways? It seems as though he hasn't posted in quite some time.


----------



## Costello (Oct 8, 2009)

Slyde1052 said:
			
		

> Not trying to impose, but it's not fixed.
> 
> It just happened to me, I'm actually BakuFunn.
> *I clicked Login, and it just told me that I was this user.*
> ...



that's a very useful tip you gave me!
did you click "login" from the portal page? i suppose you must have been using the guest portal at the time(?)


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Oct 8, 2009)

Oh wow, didn't know this could happen but now that I know, it actually sheds some light on something that has happened to me awhile ago.

Somehow "I" posted in a blog about some anime show, but obviously I didn't and I was seriously confused because I didn't know how someone could have gotten into my account. I was thinking maybe I didn't log out at a school computer but that didn't make sense because "my" reply was posted at around 10 p.m., way past school closing hours.


----------



## Hotzdevil (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm not quite sure if this would be considered as bug, if it isn't then i sincerely apologise.. Well i was on juts a while ago and while i was in the process of replying to a thread (espen's thread http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=181274) i realised that when i pressed the send button my username had changed to King Zargo, I'm not quite sure how this happened but i was quickly assured that it happens but very rarely so i don't have to worry..


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 8, 2009)

Well at least the issue is being serious and not mistaken for as a joke. 

How can this happen though, it almost makes me think you hacked someone's account without any prior knowledge


----------



## dice (Oct 8, 2009)

I'll pin this to avoid dupe threads being created. (I'll also copy this to the suggestions forum)


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 9, 2009)

that's awesome so if i accidentally log in as a mod can i ban whoever i want


----------



## zuron7 (Oct 13, 2009)

Everyone is replying to the topic giving the same answer.
Nice way to earn some posts.


----------



## Gullwing (Oct 13, 2009)

Bug? Never happened to me... It would be cool though


----------



## MegaAce™ (Oct 13, 2009)

I don't think it would be cool, if someone does log in with your account and posts shit around here.


----------



## dice (Oct 13, 2009)

QUOTE(Costello @ Oct 11 2009 said:


> yeah, I've fixed the problem


----------



## Hotzdevil (Oct 14, 2009)

so the bug is finally fixed???


----------



## zuron7 (Oct 14, 2009)

Naa.
I doubt the bug will get fixed.
Anyways it wont do any harm to you.
The only thing might be that he could change your info.


----------



## Hotzdevil (Oct 14, 2009)

well the scary problem is that someone who accidentally stumbles upon your account and then changes everything or even manages to get you banned!! is a scary thing man...


----------



## Elritha (Oct 14, 2009)

Makes me wonder how often this happens when a person tries to log in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just stay permanently logged in on my main computer. Scary to think someone else could get you banned...


----------



## Vidboy10 (Oct 16, 2009)

I know how to fix this..

Check off ''Remember Me'' before logging in.

Was that so hard kids?


----------



## themuddaload (Oct 16, 2009)

hmm, wish i could be p1ngy for a day


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 17, 2009)

Edhel said:
			
		

> Makes me wonder how often this happens when a person tries to log in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And you can't get un-banned because the mods won't believe you. Freaky.


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 17, 2009)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> Edhel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not always
If you have been here for a while and always have been a good member, there is a chance they may unban you (if you give a good reason why it wasn't you)


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 17, 2009)

themuddaload said:
			
		

> hmm, wish i could be p1ngy for a day



Trust me you don't want that.


----------



## dice (Oct 18, 2009)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Revolutionize said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We have ways of tracking each post to an IP address. If the ban-worthy post came from the IP address of another member, or rather one that has no link with any previous addresses used by that member, we'd look further into the situation instead of setting an automatic ban.


----------



## iFish (Oct 18, 2009)

ive logged in like that accendtly but then noticed and logged out for the night


----------



## zeromac (Oct 18, 2009)

sweet noone has logged in as me yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



They dont want to read my Pms


----------

